# Oyeah! Won a contest! :D :D



## Compaq (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.yr.no/nyheter/1.7888137


"Yr" is this site that forecasts wheather in Norway. In december they ask people to send in pics of weather - pics that show the weather of 2011. Not sure what I won, though, but I'm in the drawing of the "brand prize" of december pics.




Tidleg morgon by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## cepwin (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is a cool picture!   I also like the fact you did black and white.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 12, 2011)

Compaq said:


> ...but I'm in the drawing of the "brand prize" of december pics.



What is a brand prize? lol.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 12, 2011)

Dammit, should be "grand prize" 

Btw, not black and white... though desaturated a bit.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 15, 2011)

congrats! 
Sorry for a stupid question. What is it in the picture? Is it cloud at bottom?


----------



## bazooka (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2011)

a floating dock.



RichardsTPF said:


> congrats!
> Sorry for a stupid question. What is it in the picture? Is it cloud at bottom?


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a flying dock.


----------



## Compaq (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's floating  The other stuff is the sky.


This is what I won  A "sydvest". I have no idea what you call it in English, or if you ever use this ingenious piece of clothing.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 15, 2011)

OH YEAH! OH YEAH! OH YEAH!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 15, 2011)

haha.. nice win!

I never win anything with my photo  .. I have not entered anything though.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2011)

Most excellent!


----------



## GrantH (Dec 15, 2011)

You won a rain hat, from a photo? lol Maybe next time take some food pics and you will win a gift card or something to red lobster. Congrats on the win but what a horrible "grand prize" lol


----------



## Compaq (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay.. this wasn't the grand prize, just the prize for being picked for "today's photo". The grand prize is 5000NOK ($800-900 if I'm not much wrong) worth of weather resistant clothes... The winner will be picked later in december, or start og january. Either way, rain hats are awesome!


----------



## Pau1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I still don't know what that photo is. It looks like a spaceship.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 16, 2011)

congradulations.. awesome pic..!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats!!! I too won a photo contest  Its a great feeling isn't it! My profile pic won and is the front of a calendar for the horse rescue in which I adopted my horse from. I won a free calendar.

Your water hat will come in handy when its raining!

PS your pic is a HECK of a lot better then mine lol!


----------



## RichardsTPF (Dec 16, 2011)

> 1Z586E570758148911


space dock:lmao:


----------



## mishele (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## myluvtat2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 16, 2011)

grats


----------

